# Shower Valve ID needed



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Found it.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> I am in need of this cartridge for a customers shower valve, I have not been able to identify it. Any help will be appreciated. :thumbup:


Looks like delta


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks like a old delta


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

If it's a Delta I can't find one online or in my parts books? None of the Deltas have a splined shaft.....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like a Valley crapola valve


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I found it! It's Sayco and the cartridge is $115.00
http://www.faucetpartsplus.com/product_p/40101.htm
Anybody have a better place to get it? I need two of them


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow, crazy price but good to know!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

$115 sounds crazy.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How much is a brand new Delta shower valve? 

$ 115.00 for a cartridge is ridiculously high.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/pdf/SingleLeverCartridgesPtoZ.pdf

Check out the Sayco pg. 11. These guys probably don't want $ 115.00 for the cartridge. Also, Alfano Plumbing parts has way better quality photos of the stems and cartridges they sell along with a better photo of the footprint of the cartridge. I purchased a DVD from these guys, copied all the photos of stems and cartridges, punched holes in the pgs. and put 'em all in a 3-ring binder.

It was like $ 30.00 for their DVD. I don't carry a laptop computer around with me. But for those of you who do, you won't need to do all the copying of stems like I did.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/pdf/SingleLeverCartridgesPtoZ.pdf
> 
> Check out the Sayco pg. 11. These guys probably don't want $ 115.00 for the cartridge. Also, Alfano Plumbing parts has way better quality photos of the stems and cartridges they sell along with a better photo of the footprint of the cartridge. I purchased a DVD from these guys, copied all the photos of stems and cartridges, punched holes in the pgs. and put 'em all in a 3-ring binder.
> 
> It was like $ 30.00 for their DVD. I don't carry a laptop computer around with me. But for those of you who do, you won't need to do all the copying of stems like I did.



Looks like a great site. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbergeek said:


> I found it! It's Sayco and the cartridge is $115.00
> http://www.faucetpartsplus.com/product_p/40101.htm
> Anybody have a better place to get it? I need two of them


 






This website that you found has low-quality pictures, there's no photo of the footprint, and their price is ridiculous. This place probably sells to handy-men and homeowners....:yes:

Also, I noticed your site states 40mm in width for the cartridge. But Alfano Plumbing Parts states 35mm, 38mm & 40mm for Sayco. Make sure you get the exact size or you will be sitting at customer's house with the wrong size part cussing and swearing...........:furious:


----------



## aundraew (Jan 11, 2012)

Do you guys usually pay for moen posi temp cartridges ? The reason I ask is because the sells it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Make yourself some books: stems, cartridges and 1/4 turn ceramic disc cartridges.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Make yourself some books: stems, cartridges and 1/4 turn ceramic disc cartridges.


I made a similar book for softener parts, heads, resins, pumps, drives, etc.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

